# Nismo Ecu upgrade



## bigtw (Feb 7, 2010)

Anybody had the upgrade from Middlehurst on their 09 GTR ? If so would love to hear your views on what improvements it makes if any. Looking to have mine changed at the end of the month but want to know if the £1000 is money well spent.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

It's always worth a quick search........http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149734-2-years-milltek-out-nismo.html

Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bigtw said:


> Anybody had the upgrade from Middlehurst on their 09 GTR ? If so would love to hear your views on what improvements it makes if any. Looking to have mine changed at the end of the month but want to know if the £1000 is money well spent.



go for an AccessPORT like all the fastest GT-R's


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

...its a £1000+ VAT so £1200.

D


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

How much is the cobb with and without the ability to map it yourself?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> How much is the cobb with and without the ability to map it yourself?


Alot less than the Nismo one & unlike the Nismo ECU the Cobb actually increases power:runaway:

Already donning my flame proof suit:flame:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Apples and pears.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Apples and pears.


One's a brand name, the other is a performance upgrade


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Zed Ed said:


> Apples and pears.



nope. oem ecu flash & oem ecu flash


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

alloy said:


> One's a brand name, the other is a performance upgrade



one's a performance upgrade, the other makes your GTR faster than oem lol.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Have to say would love to see a dyno printout from a Nismo ECU? Also find it odd that despite their good name they can get away with, and that anyone would buy a performance upgrade without any figures?

Could just be a very expensive sticker for all the evidence we have so far? 


Rich


----------



## SKIDMO (Feb 9, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> go for an AccessPORT like all the fastest GT-R's


but nismo has warranty doesnt it???


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SKIDMO said:


> but nismo has warranty doesnt it???


Correct 

great for 35's coming out of warranty next year


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Rich-GT said:


> Could just be a very expensive sticker for all the evidence we have so far?
> 
> 
> Rich


Mine didn't come with a sticker:bawling:

Nismo critics; don't assume everyone wants the same thing.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm so £1200 shelled out, no specification, no measurable increase in performance, and not even a sticker to show for it? 

Pray tell me, what is it that Nismo ECU owners want?


Rich


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Pray tell me, what is it that Nismo ECU owners want?
> 
> 
> Rich


They want to be loved!


----------



## Mather21 (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought a middlehurst M16 edition just before xmas and I have to say the nismo ECU is nothing special you do get a small increase in torque across the rev range and a more agressive feel & better fuel consumption , but Ive only had it fitted about a few months and I am thinking about a custom tune so I would say it is not worth the price tag im wishing that i had gone with a normal black edition now and just bought a cobb to start off with.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Surely by now a head to head of stock vs Nismo must exist??

If not then perhaps a quick drag & dyno may be worth a punt?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I did 2 11.9's with 120mph terminal at Santa Pod with the Nismo ECU and Zaust using RRR and auto box, read into that what you will.

I don't think the Nismo ECU is about power gains more to do with "driveability" from what I can gather, I have never had experience of a standard car to say whether they are noticeable or not. I personally don't think the NISMO ECU is a good way to go for 99% of people because they want more performance.

Also another annoying issue is that you get stung on your insurance for having a remap that actually does nothing (well no genuine power increase), however try explaining that one to an insurance company!!!


----------

